# MKIV Jetta door card fabric replacement.. how not to wrinkle?



## Bunnah (May 31, 2005)

So I'm replacing the fabric on my MKIV Jetta's door cards. I'm using a faux-suede. Does anybody know how to lay it down properly to the contours without wrinkling?


----------



## Bunnah (May 31, 2005)

Nobody?


----------



## ravenephialtes (Oct 11, 2005)

i would like to know the exact same thing... doing them this weekend and need some tips!


----------



## ravenephialtes (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (ravenephialtes)*

bump


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

You need to have a stretchy material to be alot easier for you. The suede material's I've seen have little to no stretch, so my interior project has been on the backburner for awhile.
If anything, look at the leather version panels. It's two pieces sewed together around the handle and armrest area so it was easier to contour around it. Try something similar if you can sew. That's what I'm going to do when I finally do this.


----------



## ravenephialtes (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (Dark Zero)*

would vinal be somewhat easy? i also have some spray adhesive i think i might use. to make the contures stick in place.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Vinyl? Doubt that, it's not stretchy at all, probably have to do the same thing as leather. Unless you heat the vinyl where you want it to bend/mold but I doubt that would result in something good.
The easiest is to choose a material that has atlesat some stretch to it. I know I won't listen to my own advice and probably get faux suede. I know they have stretch version, just can't source any.


----------

